# No more MoneySense



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Rogers will be stopping print versions of several magazines in January, including MoneySense.

http://business.financialpost.com/n...to-stop-printing-four-magazines-as-of-january


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

The magazine will continue, just electronically. Too bad, it was a very good beginner resource.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I asked our local library to subscribe to it several years ago. Not sure how that will work in January.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Local library in Calgary has quite a few magazines available online, however Moneysense and Cdn money saver are not on the list.
Hopefully that will change. The print editions are usually out or otherwise unavailable.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Money sense IS on the on line viewing list at Calgary Libtrary. I read it on their site two days ago. Go into the Flipster site on the CPL site.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

ian said:


> Money sense IS on the on line viewing list at Calgary Libtrary. I read it on their site two days ago. Go into the Flipster site on the CPL site.


Yup, you can also download as a PDF file and read it offline.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I read it online every week - they push their articles and you can subscribe to their digital edition.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

It comes to my IPad. Works great.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Its a pumper rag not worth the paper its printed on.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

pwm said:


> I asked our local library to subscribe to it several years ago. Not sure how that will work in January.


Perhaps your library will get an electronic subscription.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I read it occasionally but never thought it was worth the subscription price.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

ian said:


> I read it occasionally but never thought it was worth the subscription price.


That's what I thought so I got the library to pay for it. The content is rather repetitive after a while. What more can they say about personal finance that hasn't already been said many times before.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

It costs 20 bucks and does good research on all sorts of financial products.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I like to read online. My local librarian told me that when the library purchases an ebook, they pay significantly more for a multiple use license than you or I pay to buy the same ebook on Amazon. I'm not sure whether that applies to magazines as well.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

ian said:


> Money sense IS on the on line viewing list at Calgary Libtrary. I read it on their site two days ago. Go into the Flipster site on the CPL site.


Hey thanks for that.
I always looked in elibrary or zineo because that is where the people at the library told me to go..
Too many damn places to look for an old guy like me.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

pwm said:


> I asked our local library to subscribe to it several years ago. Not sure how that will work in January.


thank you for that. i have been reading it through the library. i dont know what WPL will do now?


----------

